# My Puppy is WILD and OUT OF CONTROL. HELP!



## PugDaddy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a 4-month old female Pug puppy. Every evening she becomes so wild and out of control, with biting feet, jumping up on you, barking, pulling down your shorts and just being a real terror that I don't know what to do. She is fearless and despite "time-outs" in the crate, she is not about to calm down. It's wearing me out! I find it hard to believe that this is "Normal Puppy Behavior" at 4-months. Can anyone give me some advice on how to get this puppy to calm down and stop acting like a total maniac every evening!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds kind of like the zoomies!

How much exercise is she getting? Have you started training her basic commands?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup some puppies are like that. I know a boxer pup that is just a pain! At 6 am he demands to be let out and needs to run for 1 hr doing catch.

You should just exercise her in the afternoon before her evening craziness. Go out for a long walk or run for 15-20 min. I do this with my dog when she gets all hyper. I run her for 20-30 min and after, she calms down a lot. 

If your puppy likes fetch then fetch is the best game to play! You won't need to be outside and you won't get as tired as running with the dog.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

If she does this around the same time every night, take her for a long walk (30 minutes or so) just before it normally happens. It is normal behavior for a puppy, they get all crazy sometimes, espeically when they are over tired but still have a ton of energy. Another option is doggy daycare a few times a week - its awesome to have a tired puppy, they can play their brains out all day while you work and sleep when they go home.

Just also wanted to add, don't run your 4 month old puppy for 20-30 minutes. Its one thing for her to run around on her own, but to be made to run, espeically on a hard surface, can do damage to her growing bones.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

melgrj7 said:


> Just also wanted to add, don't run your 4 month old puppy for 20-30 minutes. Its one thing for her to run around on her own, but to be made to run, espeically on a hard surface, can do damage to her growing bones.


Oh sorry, I didn't clarify. I run my own dog that long and she's 8+ months old. She's been running for 2 hours on her own each day since about 5-6 months or so. I guess she's fine with it.


----------

